# Parti Poodles in show



## MAHDI (Jan 10, 2020)

Can anyone please tell me which countries allow Parti poodles on the mains register for show?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The poodle breed standard in every country that I have ever checked all state that poodles must be a solid color.


----------



## MAHDI (Jan 10, 2020)

Johanna said:


> The poodle breed standard in every country that I have ever checked all state that poodles must be a solid color.





Johanna said:


> The poodle breed standard in every country that I have ever checked all state that poodles must be a solid color.


I found an English club (not Kruft's) that had Parti Poodles on their mains register and had set a standard for showing..but I don't remember its name and there are couple of other clubs that have accepted Parti's on mains for show in Europe, I am searching for them now..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Championship conformation shows in the UK follow the Kennel Club breed standards - and therefore only rate solid poodle colours. That does not mean that the Kennel Club does not register Partis - they do, but Partis will quickly be disqualified from the ring if show in conformation. There is a Parti Poodle Club that I believe has shows, but if so it is under their own rules: The Parti Poodle Club – For Parti & Phantom Poodle Enthusiasts


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The US has two serious kennel clubs: AKC and UKC. AKC is the more dominant; it is the one which is aligned with foreign clubs, like FCI, for cross registration purposes. AKC allows partis to be registered but considers spotting a disqualifying fault in conformation. UKC, however, allows partis to be shown in separate conformation classes.

I have a vague memory of Germany having a separate registration and show classes for partis and phantoms. I'd need to confirm that. My puppy-addled brain isn't awake enough to be reliable yet this morning.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

Yes, German poodle clubs recognized by VDH all register partis and allow them at shows. Instead of two color groups we have three color groups. Poodles are judged within their size and color group for BOB (we call it BOB even though it should be BOVandColor): 

Black, white, brown
Silver, fawn
Harlekin (back and white parti), black and tan
Partis can get BOBs and their champion titles. At national shows, the partis with BOB go on to compete in the group ring. At international shows in Germany, they can get a BOB and CACs towards their German championship, but are not allowed in the group ring. 

Depending on the specific club rules, solid dogs from parti parents can not show or breed. 

If you have a solid poodle registered with a VDH poodle club, it says "(FCI)" after their name on the pedigree. It's easy to do a foreign registration with AKC with those pedigrees. 

If I'd want a parti (stud), I'd look into importing from Germany. With shows and a strict breeding program overseen by the clubs, these lines have improved a ton in the last decades.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

@BabetteH do you know whicb VDH poodle club allows harlequin? Because there are four of them. I had not come across this in my research when looking at german breeders. Very interesting. 

The last I heard the campaign to get partis recognised in the FCI showring had hit a roadblock because the french club (who own the standard) refuses to allow it. Now they are changing tactic by trying to get it recognised as a seperate breed. Which I think is just absurd.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

curlflooffan said:


> The last I heard the campaign to get partis recognised in the FCI showring had hit a roadblock because the french club (who own the standard) refuses to allow it. Now they are changing tactic by trying to get it recog


It reminds me of what happened with Paint and Quarter Horses. Back in the day you couldn't register a Quarter Horse if it had white on the neck or body. (White feet and facial marks were ok.) People who liked spotted Quarter Horses got together and started their own registry to welcome all the piebald cowponies. A few decades later the QH people decided spotted cowponies were ok after all and relaxed the registry rules. So now we have two registries for pretty much the same cowpony.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

cowpony said:


> It reminds me of what happened with Paint and Quarter Horses. Back in the day you couldn't register a Quarter Horse if it had white on the neck or body. (White feet and facial marks were ok.) People who liked spotted Quarter Horses got together and started their own registry to welcome all the piebald cowponies. A few decades later the QH people decided spotted cowponies were ok after all and relaxed the registry rules. So now we have two registries for pretty much the same cowpony.



 

That made me laugh!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

It's been done with many breeds. Belgian Shepherds are now four breeds: Malinois, Tervuren, Lakenois and Groenendael. Westies and Cairn terriers used to be the same breed until they split the white ones off. Beagles are separated by size. Cocker Spaniels are split into English and American and again by color. Vislas are now smooth or wire haired, as are German Shorthairs. The list goes on.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I think in some breeds, they are separated by coat type and/or color just so more of them can get placed. I don't see it as a problem as long as they keep the original intent and personality.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I think it is a problem, because every time you split off a group you separate that gene pool and it becomes smaller and less diverse. That shows up in multiple health problems in our dogs.


----------



## MAHDI (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you for all your responses..I have found that the United Kennel Club (not Crufts..The UK Kennel Club) has Parti Poodles in show on Mains register under Multi-coloured Poodles, and there is a standard set for show..


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

reraven123 said:


> I think it is a problem, because every time you split off a group you separate that gene pool and it becomes smaller and less diverse. That shows up in multiple health problems in our dogs.


The best parti breeders continue to include solids in their programs, selecting for diversity and the best traits. That's where we see 'parti factored' dogs, that is, solids that carry the parti gene.


----------

